# Tea Tree Oil - good prices?



## agriffin (Jun 14, 2010)

I use a ton of tea tree.  I usually just get from WSP.  Anybody know of a great price on tea tree oil?


----------



## Deda (Jun 14, 2010)

I get mine from NDA, the 33.3 oz bottle is less than $50.
Their shipping is about the same as anyone else, it goes down relative to the amount you order.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 14, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I get mine from NDA, the 33.3 oz bottle is less than $50.
> Their shipping is about the same as anyone else, it goes down relative to the amount you order.



Thanks, Deda - I'll check them out!


----------

